# KH26 or 27 Sharp and Dohme Poiso_us



## cowseatmaize (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, one thing I learned on this site from Steve. Heck, maybe that's who I got it from? 
 Not a poison per sey but read the ingredients.
 Aloin S&D (not sure) 1-4 gr.
 Strychinae (strychnine)1-60 gr (poison)
 Extr. Belladonnae (belladonna)1-8 rg (poison and heart + others)
 Ipecacuanhae (Ipicac) 1-16gr. (puker)
 So what is it? Laxative poison that makes to throw up?
 It's a very interesting look into to world of early medicine if my analysis is even close.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 19, 2013)

> Aloin


Interesting... from Wiki-pedia.
 In May 2002, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) issued a ruling that aloe laxatives are no longer generally recognized as safe (GRAS) and effective, meaning that aloin-containing products are no longer available in over-the-counter drug products in the United States, because they may be carcinogenic and more data is needed to establish otherwise.

 Oh well, suck the juice of an aloe, shave the hair off some peyote and grab a few nightshade berries. Ipecac?... I think that's still off the shelf.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 19, 2013)

No surprise if you have a readable ingredient label , what would be poisonous today wasn't considered back then.  The things the pharmacies had the people take back in the day.  Of course, you hear the warnings and side affects of today's meds, may think nothing has changed. [8D]


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 19, 2013)

Speaking of ipecac, one of the funnier moment in Family Guy history:

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eYSpIz2FjU


----------



## epackage (Feb 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Speaking of ipecac, one of the funnier moment in Family Guy history:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eYSpIz2FjU


 Love this every time!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 20, 2013)

> No surprise if you have a readable ingredient label , what would be poisonous today wasn't considered back then. The things the pharmacies had the people take back in the day. Of course, you hear the warnings and side affects of today's meds, may think nothing has changed.


Yup but today they should definitely qualify to be in Kuhns book.[8|]
 I was thinking of opening it up, maybe they're mercury coated too?[][]
 I'm still not sure which one this is though, 26 or 27? I still find the contact info to buy the books but the lists all have other books that I know are long gone so I don't want to just mail checks out.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 23, 2013)

It's a 27.  Our site is back for for referencing now.  It's in dire need of updating, but who knows when that will get done. [>:]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks Steve, any idea on the Kuhn books? All I could find on the Poison Workbooks was a mailing address.
 I know Willy Van den Bossche sold out years ago as did others but are still listed all over. I wrote Mr. Van den Bossche  directly. I think the FOHBC removed the list after I wrote them about that one but WOW maybe A NEW ONE COMING.!!!
 Sorry, bit of a tangent but I didn't want to start over mid post.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 24, 2013)

> It's a 27. Our site is back for for referencing now. It's in dire need of updating, but who knows when that will get done.


I have to admit I was a tad TO'd when I went to your site. I downloaded the shockwave plugin  (I rarely install pluggins) and it installed Chrome and made itself the default browser. Easy enough to fix and I probably missed a check box but still.
 Oh, well, I'm over it already. [][]


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 24, 2013)

Yup, must pay attention to the ol' check mark schemes.  I did that once myself and got google toolbar.  Took it off right away, but I make sure what I install these days.

 Our intro is one thing that i"m going to update, when time permits.  It needs more consistency in the images and not a lot of random lightning photos.  Plus I need to up the frame rate so the fade happens a little quicker and smoother.


----------

